# Atari introduces the Speakerhat, a hat with speakers



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2017)

I wonder if they plan to do VR.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes! I'm after a new hat! Would be great if it's flexfit


----------



## migles (Jul 20, 2017)

too many douche bags wearing thoose big caps around here, and i am yet to meet one "cool, nice" dude that wears theese hats
i wonder if this will be the new fad
it looks kinda weird, but i am hoping to see what it comes from this


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 20, 2017)

Admittedly I'm curous. I'm deaf in one ear so if I listen to music I have to choose between my music or my surroundings - not so great in some situations. This would allow me to have both. Question is if I can see myself wearing it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2017)

Pfffffff

Axent wear called, they want their design back.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 20, 2017)

This sounds like one of those "company in name only" products where they take a once-great brand and apply it to things that were made by some unknown company in the middle of nowhere. A good example of this is Polaroid. The Polaroid company doesn't exist anymore; the name is merely used for licensing.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jul 21, 2017)

This.... is not a good idea. Nobody really remembers Atari for their hats, because they never really did hats. These will sell a little bit, at best. It's more of a novelty.
-------------
Also, on a partially different note, Atari is doing a gleam giveaway for these hats. I'm not going to buy it, but giveaways are cool, so if anyone wants to try it, I got the link below, so you don't have to sign up for their newsletter just for a link. Good luck!
*Free Speakerhat Giveaway*


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 21, 2017)

The next hipster trend.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

Living in a fricken atari life


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

What is this, 2008? This shit was cool back then but now...
All we need is RGB 7.1 LED [email protected] baseball cap. Seriously.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 22, 2017)

Here's something the buyers of this product will hear a lot:

"Hey you! Turn off that retarded music or I'll kick your stupid ass! "


Honestly: what's the point of this? A handsfree set for those who somehow haven't got one for their car yet? A poor man's stereo setup (too bad: they didn't go for a "full surround" trilby hat )? A headset for the socially impaired?


Oh, and...bluetooth hacking will lead to a new low in embarrassing moments caused by technology (trending youtube video in 2018: guy walks around in the street with cap on, followed by sneaky hacker/camera operator. Guy passes a woman. Cap suddenly shouts at full force "HEY DARLING! YOU WANNA HANG OUT IN THE BACK OF MY CAR???!!!").


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 22, 2017)

Maybe with this E.T. can phone home to escape the confines of an Atari 2600 cartridge.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jul 22, 2017)

Looks like atari is really trying to be a thing in 2017.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 22, 2017)

Kinda neat TBH, would give you and your friends some music on the go without carrying around a bluetooth speaker.  For disc golf and the like.  You'd still look pretty goofy actually wearing one, but overall it's probably a better product than the Atari box.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 22, 2017)

I'd prefer listening to music without disturbing sound around me (earphone/earplug)
it could be fine for handfree phone call maybe
Also, I like the sound around the ears, not the eyes 

I'm not sure it's good for media. I bought a bluetooth headphone for my TV but I'm not happy with it, there is a noticeable lag in movies and worst in games.
My TV has an option to delay the audio (why? probably to compensate the video's post processing), but no option to delay the video when using BT speakers 

Is it common to have audio lag with all Bluetooth devices, or I just bought a bad one? if it's common, then the speakerhat would be fine only to listen to music, not media like they say.


----------



## mr allen (Jul 22, 2017)

I always wanted something so my eyes could listen to music, even if it is at the cost of everyone else's peace and quiet.


----------



## AL_16 (Jul 22, 2017)

atari 2017 -> nintendo2?
making  accessories like N , something to anything...
:facepalm:


----------



## death360 (Jul 22, 2017)

I can only but imagine myself with my Ataribox and my speakerhat now that is the "Atarilife".


----------



## matpower (Jul 22, 2017)

This is the dumbest thing ever. I can't think of a good use case for this, it's useless in public and there are better alternatives for home.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 22, 2017)

can't wait for more arseholes listening to music on speakers on max volume on the street.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2017)

No! Bad Atari! 
 
You're suppose to be making a new system, not this shit! Do you want to go under again?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 22, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> No! Bad Atari!
> View attachment 93506
> You're suppose to be making a new system, not this shit! Do you want to go under again?


Let me help


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 22, 2017)

It's not a cool hat if it wasn't included in TF2.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2017)

Checked the calendar, it's not April 1st, now I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2017)

Can it blast audio? If so, can't get more "douchebag" than this.

Pro tip: for extra effect, wear it in a way which does not block out the sun; i.e. Sideways or up and to the left.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 22, 2017)

wtf is that
we're back to 90s or something?
soon they will show some power glove copy or "kinect"


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 22, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> Oh, and...bluetooth hacking will lead to a new low in embarrassing moments caused by technology (trending youtube video in 2018: guy walks around in the street with cap on, followed by sneaky hacker/camera operator. Guy passes a woman. Cap suddenly shouts at full force "HEY DARLING! YOU WANNA HANG OUT IN THE BACK OF MY CAR???!!!").




I'd so see myself doing that... like being the hacker/cameraman


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 22, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> This sounds like one of those "company in name only" products where they take a once-great brand and apply it to things that were made by some unknown company in the middle of nowhere. A good example of this is Polaroid. The Polaroid company doesn't exist anymore; the name is merely used for licensing.



Don't forget Coleco!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh yeah ... Bring on more retards who listen to music on speaker, because now that Chester Bennington is dead, everyone just has to hear that Good Goodbye blasting from the peaks of their speaker-caps. This is as ridiculous as emery board fretboard or watch-wallet.


----------



## Alm (Jul 22, 2017)

Soon the Atari will make a collaboration with Jordan and make "Jordan Retros Atari's" with Speakers xD
(It's sarcasm guys)


----------



## Xabring (Jul 22, 2017)

is this a torture device for people with a specific Synesthesia or what is this? this thing isn't exactly subtle, for calls.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 22, 2017)

It's all fun and games until your grandma washes your baseball cap.


----------



## Alex4U (Jul 22, 2017)

i will buy it just for the "Atari" logo, not for the spearkers. so weird.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> This.... is not a good idea. Nobody really remembers Atari for their hats, because they never really did hats. These will sell a little bit, at best. It's more of a novelty.
> -------------
> Also, on a partially different note, Atari is doing a gleam giveaway for these hats. I'm not going to buy it, but giveaways are cool, so if anyone wants to try it, I got the link below, so you don't have to sign up for their newsletter just for a link. Good luck!
> *Free Speakerhat Giveaway*


Last time I checked, referral links are against the rules. Nice try sneaking it in


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 22, 2017)

Atari are a few months late for April 1st...


VinLark said:


> Last time I checked, referral links are against the rules. Nice try sneaking it in


I believe it's OK as long as he's not advertising.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wtf is that
> we're back to 90s or something?
> soon they will show some power glove copy or "kinect"


I'll take a next-gen power glove for Switch pls and thnx.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 22, 2017)

Xzi said:


> I'll take a next-gen power glove for Switch pls and thnx.


ehm no


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2017)

meh, not for me thx


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2017)

I would have liked to have this... 15 years ago maybe.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 22, 2017)

Now imagine speakers. Now imagine the hat sending all audio inputs to a remote server where the CIA can listen to every single word you say.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 22, 2017)

Moms Wheres my hat?

Its on the washing machine sweetie~


----------



## Bateees (Jul 22, 2017)

Atari proves after 30 years to still have the strangest ideas in the industry.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 22, 2017)

migles said:


> too many douche bags wearing thoose big caps around here, and i am yet to meet one "cool, nice" dude that wears theese hats
> i wonder if this will be the new fad
> it looks kinda weird, but i am hoping to see what it comes from this


Whoa, you are like hat-racist.


----------



## Nirmonculus (Jul 22, 2017)

Nobody even asked for this


----------



## gudenau (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't see this being a great listening experience. I would think you would put them in the sides with a little clever duxting to reflect the sound to your ears.


----------



## YuseiFD (Jul 22, 2017)

Are they gonna make a buttplug sub-woofer like apple did ?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 22, 2017)

Ooookay Atari.* We get it.* You're *here*. We *notice* you.

Just please don't make another Jaguar kay buddy? Okay.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 23, 2017)

So, I got to try one of these hats today and I've gotta say, not super practical. The quality isn't bad and not having to have headphones to listen to music at a constant volume feels nice, but I would never use it in public and there's a million more practical devices to use in private.  Plus the hat is a tad heavy, making it annoying to wear.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 23, 2017)

i'll take "shitty things public transit douchebags will wear on the bus for $1,000" Alex


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'll be DA since all I've seen is negative comments. Two benefits no one has mentioned: 


minimize hearing-loss as the sound is not going directly into your ears
able to hear background noises like cars/trains/bears


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 23, 2017)

hey Atari? make a console that playes nes/snes/n64/sega gen/ps1 with out hardware emulation. i want you to reverse them chips and clone it. and i want the origional ganes supported as well as games burned on disc/usb..


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 23, 2017)

YuseiFD said:


> Are they gonna make a buttplug sub-woofer like apple did ?


Wait, what? Do you have a link for that?


----------



## YuseiFD (Jul 23, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wait, what? Do you have a link for that?


I really hope i don't get banned for this xD


----------



## Xzi (Jul 23, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> ehm no


Lol, motion control has come a long way, it could work.  I'd buy it for the novelty of being '80s cool' if nothing else.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 23, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> What is this, 2008? This shit was cool back then but now...
> All we need is RGB 7.1 LED [email protected] baseball cap. Seriously.


Why stop there. Go for augmented reality with hololens.
Kinda Microsoft thing though.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 23, 2017)

Edit: don't know how I double posted, must have been my internet connection on my end.


----------



## petethepug (Jul 23, 2017)

Welp, the new eggcelent hat just hit the town. Now how do I beat that record again?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2017)

Because you all want to hear my conversation on speakerphone.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 23, 2017)

Mario approves!


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 23, 2017)

This... this isn't a good idea. This is a worse idea than the Google Glass.

To summarize:

It is _super_ obvious if you wear one. I mean, look at the fucking thing. Those two mickey mouse earspeakers stand out. And not in a positive way.
You cannot clean it. At all. Especially with that speaker design water will seep into it the moment you try and clean it.
It looks stupid.
I cannot imagine it would be nice to have your eyes constantly be tormented by music. That is what your ears are for.
And finally, bluetooth is awful on batteries. Are we expected to be able to carry a battery around with us the entire time? I own a Bluetooth headset. Those things may have good batteries, but after 8 hours the thing does need to charge. And the bluetooth headset is noticably heavier than a non-bluetooth one.
So yeah, I expect this to flop or be a niche product that people mostly buy because they want to buy stupid stuff.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 23, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 23, 2017)

Vipera said:


> You were 5 in 2008. What do you know?


I think he's trying to say it appeals to 5 year olds.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 23, 2017)

To anyone wondering what it looks like in motion, some of my friends were sent one. They don't look as weird as you might think. The video they uploaded about the hat is here:

https://youtu.be/iUN0prU3BH8
Having tried it myself, it most probably won't be worth the price they'll end up charging for it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 23, 2017)

what a pile of useless shite.


----------



## echo709 (Jul 24, 2017)

I know waaaaaaaay too many people who would wear this unironically


----------



## regnad (Jul 24, 2017)

Is Atari just trolling us at this point?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 24, 2017)

Stay tuned for shoes with Raspberry Pi's built in, and scarfs with integrated solar panels.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 24, 2017)

Hat with speakers that can annoy anyone around you ...
.. I think I would rather go for something like Zungle glasses - keep the music to myself


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 24, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Raspberry Pi's built in


You'd crush 'em with every step.



WhiteMaze said:


> scarfs with integrated solar panels


Solar panels aren't bendable if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Unia4L (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't like the idea. If you're listening to it loud it could cause eye problems. If it was where headphones go then maybe. But honestly, I don't like it.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 24, 2017)

iSynx said:


> I don't like the idea. If you're listening to it loud it could cause eye problems. If it was where headphones go then maybe. But honestly, I don't like it.


I think you meant to say ear problems. This has less potential to cause ear problems than headphones or earbuds, and I doubt the speaker will even be anywhere near loud enough to the point where it could damage them at all


----------



## SnAQ (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow, talk about annoying product. I already hate it. 

Skickat från min F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 26, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Just please don't make another Jaguar kay buddy? Okay.


Aww, should I take offense for you saying that?
Because...


Spoiler



I own (free and clear) and drive a Jaguar.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 26, 2017)

iSynx said:


> I don't like the idea. If you're listening to it loud it could cause *eye *problems.


Thanks a lot. Now I've got a mental image (okay: video) of someone turning up the volume to such a ridiculous degree that his eyes pop out. 
(of course the mental image ends with that oldskool "THX...the audience is listening" message  ).


RandomUser said:


> Aww, should I take offense for you saying that?
> Because...
> 
> 
> ...


Just be glad that atari didn't design THAT device...



Spoiler



They probably would've put the radio speakers on the outside of the car


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 26, 2017)

RandomUser said:


> Aww, should I take offense for you saying that?
> Because...
> 
> 
> ...



That's one Jaguar that Atari wishes was theirs.


----------



## Boricausufire (Jul 26, 2017)

Really, they are just trying hard at this point... not cool Atari.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 26, 2017)

/r/fellowkids this feels like.


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 29, 2017)

isn't it just like Atari to back step from an earbud?  This is the boombox trend all over again....
Bigger hat
Bedazzelerz
Louder music 
where will it end?


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2017)

Redhorse said:


> isn't it just like Atari to back step from an earbud?  This is the boombox trend all over again....
> Bigger hat
> Bedazzelerz
> Louder music
> where will it end?


The 80s are back, baby.


----------

